# 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year...and join the bodysnatchers



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> time to torment me tomarrow?


how about tormenting him today lads and lasses

:4-cheers: but none for you :4-thatsba .. you're still underage !!!!!

:wave::grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Thats fine its fun to watch drunk people


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

*Congratulations Josh* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Year 1 of a life sentence. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Thats fine its fun to watch drunk people


Not when they're holding the tools in Surgery and you're on the table, it's not .. and that's the other reason why you're not getting a drink :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*



Done_Fishin said:


> Not when they're holding the tools in Surgery and you're on the table, it's not .. and that's the other reason why you're not getting a drink :grin:


So i am thinking thats no morphine ether? :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Did I forget to tell you about the anaesthetic??? We strap you to the op table .. have several beers and a few cocktails before starting the op .. you get to watch !!!

we have the technology .. we just don't use it ...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Can you atleast hit me on the head afew times?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Sorry I am off duty now .. a couple of hours past my bedtime .. I'll wait and see whatbteh general consensus is :4-cheers: lucky I got rid of my car .,.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Oh, they do that anyway. Not hard enough to send you under of course.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

What if i dont breath untill i pass out?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

That might work I suppose.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

How about we ALMOST stop you breathing until you ALMOST pass out .. :grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Yeah some sort of relief


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

wow thats bad timing.....


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

We prefer our foolproof method....Igor!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Ok... so i am going to try and last longer then eneles


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Who said I didn't last?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Quite right .. we haven't finished with either of you yet ..


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Hell Frank, we haven't even got started yet...:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

I didn't think it was really necessary to state the obvious .. they're both young and gullible .. don't want the meat to go bad on us before we cut do we ???


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

True, I just didn't want them to think we hadn't considered every angle...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Is that the angle you put the knife in? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

The angle changes John depending upon how may ops have been done since the time the knife was last sharpened .. It's an automatic feature, part of the dulling effect of metal against bone ..


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

At the risk of been hit over the head and hauled off for some maniacal surgical procedure, I wanted to pop in congratulate Josh on year of service at TSF.

Well done.:4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Congratulations Josh. Well done. :4-clap:
Don't listen to those body-snatchers. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*

Thanks =D


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 1 g0t 0wn3d .. wants to celebrate 1 year*



eneles said:


> Congratulations Josh. Well done. :4-clap:
> Don't listen to those body-snatchers. :grin:


Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats on one year! (See it wasn't that bad! :laugh


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks (your next)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

The first year is just to break you in.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well Something gets broken anyway !!:grin: :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would say something but i think its against the rules lol


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just got rid of GF who was breaking me (financially), what will TSF break? (or do I want to know?):grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Bit late, but Congrats! ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Has the Gaelic thread name changer been at work? :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats 1 g0t 0wn3d :4-clap::4-clap: Just keep clear of TSF Surgery :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

alittle to late i tried to show up but no one answered


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky then.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm gonna complain to my Boss then .. he's responsible for sending me out of town on that "body snatchers" training course


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratz 1_Got:4-clap:
Sorry I am a little late- been trying to keep eneles inline for the surgery:3-smash:

Done Fishin, The ducks are lining up are you ready to send them into the water yet?


----------

